# 2.7t block with 2.8 heads? need info



## Vam0328 (Jul 24, 2011)

whats up vortex... I just want to know if its possible for me to use a 2.7tt block with 2.8 heads and engine management. I have a 2.7 engine that im not using and I have my daily 2.8 wagon that the rods are knocking. the 2.8 heads have a timing chain solenoid. can I use the 2.8 heads with the 2.7tt block? if I use the 2.77tt block injectors and turbos and the stock harness, heads and ecu from the 2.8, what do I have to change and would it run normal or will it be running lean. the reason I want to keep the stock ecu and is because I live in jersey and im due for an inspection and since its obd2 they plug it in to the obd2 to read the ecu. if anyone has done this or if anyone knows of a thread to give me info it will be great. thanks..


----------

